# Suche Gästekey für Diablo 3



## medusis24 (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo 

Da ich mir noch Unsicher bin ob ich mir Diablo 3 holen soll würde ich das Spiel gerne ersteinmal Antesten.Kann mir jemand einen Gästekey Schicken ? Würde mich sehr darüber Freuen


----------



## medusis24 (21. Mai 2012)

ok für mich hat es sich schon Erledigt durfte beim Kumpel es mal zocken und habe es jetzt auch schon gekauft. Thread kann Closed


----------

